# Beware of the user here, "austrianvirgin" He has doxxed multiple incels causing them to deactivate their accounts here



## Ritalincel (Feb 13, 2021)

Just a caution before you dm with him, he has made multiple users deactivate their accounts due to being doxxed. He also made a chads.me meme of members pictures including
@rightfulcel
@UninspiredGuy
@TRUE_CEL

I wont name users who already deleted their accounts because of his autistic doxxing

Would also like to add to this post that FaceandLMS has most incels here dox as @austrianvirgin sends him people from heres pictures


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 13, 2021)

...


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

How does he do it


----------



## GetShrekt (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## delusionalretard (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Just a caution before you dm with him, he has made multiple users deactivate their accounts due to being doxxed. He also made a chads.me meme of members pictures including
> @rightfulcel
> @UninspiredGuy
> @TRUE_CEL
> ...


dude for real how does he do it


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 13, 2021)

I see


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 13, 2021)

thanks for the tip ritbro


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

I saw how you edited in @austrianvirgin 's tag afterwards so that he wouldn't get a notification ritalincuck


----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 13, 2021)

I guess he should get a life then.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 13, 2021)

im fucked ritty


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

wait if i didnt dm him im safe?


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 13, 2021)

Thank you for your warning.
This is gladly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> im fucked ritty
> View attachment 984276


how does dox via dms?


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

Reminder that this literally is OP


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 13, 2021)

who r u


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

how do i know if i safe


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> Reminder that this literally is OP
> View attachment 984280







This is YOUR avi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

dude.


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Feb 13, 2021)

hes a fellow druggiecel so hes cool in my book


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

someoe answer me how does he dox via dms


----------



## john2 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Just a caution before you dm with him, he has made multiple users deactivate their accounts due to being doxxed. He also made a chads.me meme of members pictures including
> @rightfulcel
> @UninspiredGuy
> @TRUE_CEL
> ...


Warned me just in time, thanks bro.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

*Why you have to reveal this? Just cause i posted your avi in LOW IQ MEGATHREAD?*


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> *Why you have to reveal this? Just cause i posted your avi in LOW IQ MEGATHREAD?*


Suck your mom and welcome in everybody's ignore list


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

john2 said:


> Warned me just in time, thanks bro.


how do you know if your safe im scared tbh


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> Reminder that this literally is OP
> View attachment 984280


I will never take Finasteride it's poison
~Ritalincel 2018


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Feb 13, 2021)

*should i do it*


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> someoe answer me how does he dox via dms


If you react to his posts then he gets your IP
Care!


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> Suck your mom and welcome in everybody's ignore list


how do you know if your safe or not


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> how do you know if your safe or not


* he already has your ip and is ready to send shemale hookers and 100 pizzas to your house*


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> If you react to his posts then he gets your IP
> Care!


wdym like like them?


----------



## MansNotHot (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> how do you know if your safe or not


I don't know, i'm shit at technology.
Even if somebody doxes me, nothing would change unironically.


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> *Why you have to reveal this? Just cause i posted your avi in LOW IQ MEGATHREAD?*


you live rent free in ritty's fried head


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## vaninskybird (Feb 13, 2021)

i wonder what the rock is cooking


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 13, 2021)

Is that ER?


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> I saw how you edited in @austrianvirgin 's tag afterwards so that he wouldn't get a notification ritalincuck


ritty is dark triad


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> ritty is dark triad


https://looksmax.org/posts/5040547/reactions


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> lutte said:
> 
> 
> > I saw how you edited in @austrianvirgin 's tag afterwards so that he wouldn't get a notification ritalincuck



edit2: oof wowzers rip inbox


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Feb 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> ed
> 
> 
> 
> it2: oof wowzers rip inbox


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> If you react to his posts then he gets your IP
> Care!


how is that even possible


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> edit2: oof wowzers rip inbox


Ritty if u dont unignore me i will fucking kill myself in front of my parents and traumatise my little sister


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Feb 13, 2021)

_ritalin why do you talk normally to me in pms and act like a robot here?_


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 13, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> I will never take Finasteride it's poison
> ~Ritalincel 2018


Norwud reper rentfree in (on) his head


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> how is that even possible


No surprise every animecel here has negative IQ


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Ritty if u dont unignore me i will fucking kill myself in front of my parents and traumatise my little sister


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> No surprise every animecel here has negative IQ


wait is it a joke?


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> No surprise every animecel here has negative IQ


pleasse tell me


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 13, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> No surprise every animecel here has negative IQ


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

>


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> >
> 
> View attachment 984316


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 984319


norwood reaper ended me


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 984319






XD


----------



## Deleted member 5893 (Feb 13, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> View attachment 984282
> 
> This is YOUR avi!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 984283


ok


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> norwood reaper ended me


Stop bullying her


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 13, 2021)

lutte said:


> Stop bullying her


problem?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> how is that even possible


I think he worked for the Austrian "Ministerium für Nationale Sicherheit". He has some good webcoding experience iirc


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 13, 2021)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> * he already has your ip and is ready to send shemale hookers and 100 pizzas to your house*


Sounds like a party ngl


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Sounds like a party ngl


is this a joke im a newfag so i cant tell


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Feb 13, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Sounds like a party ngl


party with sheboons is chimpout


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> is this a joke im a newfag so i cant tell


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 13, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 984469


brutal


----------



## lutte (Feb 13, 2021)

jfl was this real @austrianvirgin


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 13, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> norwood reaper ended me


Hi


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 13, 2021)

@austrianvirgin you stupid fuckin faggot how dare you fuckin dox me, i will find you and kill you and have you for dinner tonight


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Feb 13, 2021)

Doxxing is a low T move tbh
Thanks for the work detective ritbro


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 13, 2021)

Wannabe fag got banned


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 13, 2021)

kys @Ritalincel faggot


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 13, 2021)

@TRUE_CEL is this thread a troll or true jfl?


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Just a caution before you dm with him, he has made multiple users deactivate their accounts due to being doxxed. He also made a chads.me meme of members pictures including
> @rightfulcel
> @UninspiredGuy
> @TRUE_CEL
> ...


is this a copy and paste of yours


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 13, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> @TRUE_CEL is this thread a troll or true jfl?


its true 😭 i am searching for him as we speak, he is somewhere in austria


Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> is this a copy and paste of yours


dont shoot the messenger, do you work for @austrianvirgin or something?


----------



## fukmylyf (Feb 13, 2021)

mirin derk tried bedboy


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 13, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its true 😭 i am searching for him as we speak, he is somewhere in austria
> 
> dont shoot the messenger, do you work for @austrianvirgin or something?


I can't tell if Ritalincel ever makes ctual post a post that is his own thoughts... so I'm assuming it was a copy and paste


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> I can't tell if Ritalincel ever makes ctual post a post that is his own thoughts... so I'm assuming it was a copy and paste


It seems like @GigaChang has left the forum. He probably was one of the victims..


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 13, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> It seems like @GigaChang has left the forum. He probably was one of the victims..


Well @her should be useful


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> Well @her should be useful


I checked on my convo. One of them was with chang.. for some reason he is banned. Checked on his history couldn't find anything.
* he made a post that he is leaving


----------



## fukmylyf (Feb 13, 2021)

im doxing ritbro as we speak


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> someoe answer me how does he dox via dms


through selfies I think


----------



## ChestBrah (Feb 13, 2021)

edit: "FaceandLMS has most incels here dox as @austrianvirgin sends him people from here's pictures" LMAAOOOOO


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 13, 2021)

ChestBrah said:


> View attachment 985034
> View attachment 985035
> View attachment 985036
> View attachment 985037
> ...


who is this?


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 13, 2021)

High IQ observation


----------



## ChestBrah (Feb 13, 2021)

Dope said:


> who is this?



not gonna say

but he's somewhat well known around here


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 13, 2021)

Damn man he was good to me


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Feb 13, 2021)

ChestBrah said:


> View attachment 985034
> View attachment 985035
> View attachment 985036
> View attachment 985037
> ...


Why would face need pics of users?


----------



## vaninskybird (Feb 13, 2021)

*I NEED THE FULL STORY BEHIND THIS*


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Feb 13, 2021)

vaninskybird said:


> *I NEED THE FULL STORY BEHIND THIS*


I think its a joke


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 13, 2021)

I sent him a pic of my face, he good in my book


----------



## sKdLeL (Feb 13, 2021)

doxxs me


----------



## recessed (Feb 13, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> is this a joke im a newfag so i cant tell


Ye


----------



## Deleted member 1212 (Feb 14, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> Just a caution before you dm with him, he has made multiple users deactivate their accounts due to being doxxed. He also made a chads.me meme of members pictures including
> @rightfulcel
> @UninspiredGuy
> @TRUE_CEL
> ...


Lel at the people replying


----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 14, 2021)

crazy shit,man


----------



## Nisse (Feb 14, 2021)

Im a bit lost here ngl, is this a joke or not? He seems nice to me


----------

